# ZR-Race: Sattelstütze rutscht ins Sattelrohr



## Bejak (22. Februar 2021)

Hallo, neuerdings habe ich mit meinem ZR-Race ein seltsames Problem. Und zwar rutscht mir laufend beim Fahren die Sattelstütze ins Sattelrohr. Ich kann den Schnellspanner gar nicht fest genug anziehen, als dass das wieder passiert, sogar mit einer Rohrzange habe ich ihn schonmal festgezogen. Zunächst ist der Sattel in der Höhe fest, aber durch eine Bewegung mit dem Oberschenkel passiert es dann immer wieder. dass ich den Sattel leicht zur Seite drücke, und dann gleitet er langsam in die Tiefe, bis er dann nach etwa 5 bis 10 cm bei einer bestimmten Höhe wieder festklemmt, das ist mir dann natürlich zu klein.

Gestern habe ich die Sattelstütze (Race Face Evolve, 27.2 x 400 mm) mal komplett rausgezogen und mit Hilfe von Spiritus und Küchenpapier sowohl die Stütze als auch das Innere des Rahmens entfettet (seit wann macht man da Fett rein?), dann wars besser. Aber nach rund 25 km saß ich wieder zu weit unten.

Auffällig ist, dass die Stütze in dem Bereich, wo sie durchrutscht, im schwarzen Lack lauter feine horizontale Kratzer hat. Fixiere ich den Sattel höher, so dass ich kaum noch fahren kann, dann bleibt er fest. Was ist da los, ich kann mir aus dem Ganzen keinen Reim machen.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Februar 2021)

Was sagt der Messchieber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (22. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte bei einer anderen Sattelstützen-Rad Kombi das gleiche Problem und konnte es erst durch den Einsatz einer anderen Sattelklemme lösen. 
Mit Einsatz der Vecnum tooLOC hielt die Sattelstütze dann die eingestellte Höhe.


----------



## Bejak (22. Februar 2021)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Was sagt der Messchieber?


Du meinst den Durchmesser der Sattelstütze? Kann so ein Rohr über die Zeit dünner werden?


----------



## hardtails (22. Februar 2021)

Bejak schrieb:


> Du meinst den Durchmesser der Sattelstütze? Kann so ein Rohr über die Zeit dünner werden?



wenn es dauernd rutscht, ja. da wird immer mehr material abgetragen und das rutschen wird immer schlimmer
deshalb hält es nicht mehr und weiter unten wieder.

andere satelklemme, mehr kraft, andere sattelsütze, carbonmaontagepaste
oder wenn es ganz viel ist, kleines alublech


----------



## cxfahrer (22. Februar 2021)

Bejak schrieb:


> Du meinst den Durchmesser der Sattelstütze? Kann so ein Rohr über die Zeit dünner werden?


Nein das würde man sehen - aber das Sitzrohr kann zu weit ausgerieben sein, gerne ist es auch konisch nach unten weiter, wenn die Reibahle geschlackert hat


----------



## StonerOne (23. Februar 2021)

Aluhut schrieb:


> carbonmaontagepaste


hat mir schon öfter geholfen. Da rutscht nix mehr.


----------



## Bejak (24. Februar 2021)

Hab heute die neue Sattelstütze an der Packstation abgeholt, hält scheinbar wieder, hab aber nur ne kurze Testrunde gedreht. Komisch ist es aber trotzdem.


----------



## stuhli (2. April 2021)

Seit ich die Dinger nutze rutscht nix mehr.
Trivio

Hatte das auch aber nur bei den Stahl- und Titanrahmen. Alu machte bei mir keine Probleme.
Den Sattelstop nur leicht anziehen und ich mach ein Fitzelchen Montagepaste drunter. Hat den weiteren Vorteil dass man die Höhe gleich wieder hat,  wenn man die Stütze wegen Fahrradtransport rausnehmen muss.


----------

